# Help! I had guests last week and they brought roaches with them!



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

A friends family stayed over night while they bombed there apt last week for a severe roach infestation. She said they made sure to not bring any "guests" with them but I just found one in my bathroom! Usually if you see one, there's tons you don't see! What do I do? I don't have money to go buy stuff and even if I did what would I do? I can't not, will not have roaches in my home!


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

You could try borax balls. Mix borax, sugar and butter or lard into balls and leave them in areas when you think cockroaches might find them. Hopefully there won't be many if they came with your "friends". LOL...and next time, tell them to get a hotel!! LOL


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

Clean everything and under everything, declutter and trash any stacks of papers or cardboard boxes, leave no standing water/moisture or crumbs including pet food anywhere, and dust down boric acid powder along the bases of walls, under sinks and cabinets, under appliances, any cracks or hidey spots especially in kitchen or bath. You can get a big thing of boric acid powder for under 5 bucks.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

I would start with whatever room they stayed in as they may have had *guests* in their bags/clothes/bedding. Immediately vacuum, like crazy meticulous vacuum. Every nook and cranny. there are lots of natural roach remedies I would concentrate those in that room.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

oh - that's awful. I'm so sorry. They aren't really common where I live and I would be SO creeped out by that.

We live with a lot of ants and occasional mouse, though.


----------



## AppleMush (Jun 18, 2009)

This is what I did a few years ago and it costed me very little. Get one box of those roach trap things (the little black box things...) they last for 3 months, and put them everywhere.

Understand that roaches like 3 things, crumbs, very little water, and warmth. That means you need to be extra meticulous in the bathrooms and kitchens.
Wipe up whatever spills, and make sure there is no trapped food in or around microwaves. In fact clean your microwave on a daily basis (my infestation lived in the clock part of the microwave....gross sick blech)

Use a mix of borax and sugar...sprinkle it along edges of walls in bedrooms, bathrooms and esp in the kitchen. Do this at night. Vaccuum and sweep it up in the am. I did this for a week straight.

Oh and make sure alll your trashcans are empty (the ones in the bathroom, kitchen all that) Leave nothing in them over night.
HTH!!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't think that seeing one means you have a ton in this situation. But it wouldn't hurt to take a few precautions.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

barf. Chances are, they had eggs on their shoes and didn't even realize it.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
barf. Chances are, they had eggs on their shoes and didn't even realize it.

I haven't seen another one since that one but this morning I found a baby one crawling up the wall so I'm guessing an egg hatched







Just what I need, more stress!

I did tell my company about the guest I found, she seemed pretty nonchalant about it but then she's lived with a severe infestation for years so a single roach or 2 is no biggie to her I'm guessing.

ETA: I just called her and she says she will bring stuff while there in town this weekend but she pretty much swore they couldn't have come from her as they checked "everything" before coming in. I explained how one could have snuck in and she still more or less said they couldn't have come from them since they were so careful.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

"An" egg hatching is not a realistic scenario. I suggest doing the boric acid rampage. Another option is that county health departments often offer free cockroach control.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ccohenou* 
"An" egg hatching is not a realistic scenario. I suggest doing the boric acid rampage. Another option is that county health departments often offer free cockroach control.

I was basing it off my friends info that they only live for 14 days, I just googled it and found they take a couple of months to mature and can live for a year easy. I'm going to pick up boric acid this afternoon and go crazy with it.


----------

